# تابع تحديد قطر ماسورة صرف مياه التكاثف



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

و بناء على هذه المعدلات امكن تقدير اقطار ماسورة الصرف المنابة على النحو التالي:
قدرة الوحدة بالطن تبريد : 0 - 20 قطر الماسورة : 1بوصة 
: 21 -40 : 1.25 بوصة 
41 - 60 : 1.5 بوصة 
: 61 - 100 : 2 بوصة
: 101 -250 : 3 بوصة 
اعلا من 250 ط ت : 4 بوصة 
و تكون من مواسير جدول 40 بي في سي و يفضل سي بي في سي اذا كانت معرضة للشمس و تعزل بالمطاط الرغوي لحمايتها و ضمان عدم التعرق ان كانت مدفونة في جدران المبني 
بعض المواصفات تحددها مواسير حديد مجلفن 
المواسير المدفونة تحت منسوب ارضية المبني تكون مائلة بنسبة 1 % نحو فتحة التخلص منها 
لا احبذ طرد مياه التكاثف مع المخلفات الآدمية ، و ان كنت مضطر فاصرفها لري مزروعات مجاورة او على الرصيف المجاور للمبني أو يتم عمل غرف تفتيش مناولة لغرف التفتيش الخاصة بالصرف الصحي 
من كتابي : المرجع العملي في اعمال التكييف المركزي و......


----------



## toktok66 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن ان ترفع لنا الكتاب كاملا؟؟

واين هذه المعادلات؟؟؟

وماهو اسم الكتاب بالكامل واين يباع؟؟؟

وهل يوجد منه نسخه الكترونيه للشراء؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب تحت الاعداد للنشر و حاولت ان انقل منه فصل او فصول كاملة و لكن انا لست خبيرا باستخدام ادوات الكمبيوتر فتحملوني وانا اكتب اجزاء قصيرة منه كل فترة و لو اتيحت مساحة كبر لامكن نقل كمية معلومات اكبر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للمعدلات انا كتبتها و لما حاولت تسجيلها كان الرد اني تجاوزت عدد الحروف او الكلمات المتاحة فاقتطعت الحزء المبين و سجلته و سأعاود و ياريت الملتقي يضاعف عدد الحروف فنحن لا نكتب خطاب ولكن علم لا يصح وأده


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا للمهندس صبرى 
و بالنسبه لتلك القيم فهى مكتوبه فى جدول فى الكود العالمى للاعمال الصحيه (مرفق)


----------



## ramyacademy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مهندس زانتى أعز الله شأنك و رفع قدرك و أزاح همك و أثلج صدرك 

للتو كنت أبحث عن هذا الجدول , فقد ابتلانى الله بمهندس يطلب منى حسابات لمقاسات مواسير مياه التكثيف


----------



## toktok66 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و بناء على هذه المعدلات امكن تقدير اقطار ماسورة الصرف المنابة على النحو التالي:
> قدرة الوحدة بالطن تبريد : 0 - 20 قطر الماسورة : 1بوصة
> : 21 -40 : 1.25 بوصة
> 41 - 60 : 1.5 بوصة
> ...



مهندس صبري اثابك الله 
عندي معلومه انه في حال ان تكون المواسير pvc مدفونه تحت الارض فلايجب ان يقل قطرها باي حال من الأحوال عن 2" فهل هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## alaa ramadan (8 يونيو 2014)

الله يكرمكوا و جزاكم الله خيرا و الله احنا و بالاخص انا تعلمت منكم الكثير جزاكم الله عنا خيرا و نفعكم بة فى الدنيا قبل الاخرة اللهم امين


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الافادة
ولكن هناك اختلاف بين الكود العالمي وجدول الدكتور صبري يرجي توضيح اسباب الاختلاف
وشكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 يونيو 2014)

المقاسات مختلفة يا مهندس صبري عن الكود ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 نوفمبر 2017)

الكود استرشادي و الممارسة العملية تفرض أمور لم يأخذها الكود في الاعتبار


----------

